# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Who provides insurance for my house and major renovation?

## L O

I'm currently with AAMI insurance.  They will not insure my house once I start my planned renovation which will cost around $150,000. I'm an owner builder.  Can anyone recommend which company I should contact to get some insurance.
Thank you in advance:

----------


## Pulse

Aami actually covered us once we were at lock up which is unusual, since most don't cover if there is any Reno work. I think we used brookvale insurance as an agent , they are behind an owner builders insurance website. You need public liability as well as some building material coverage.. All included usually  
Cheers
Pulse
Pulse

----------

